# Question on fixing up my old plow.



## Brian Ski (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a Fisher 8' that I have used for close to 30 years. Giving it the once over and everything is caught up except the plow itself. I have a few dozen small holes in the plow. (sheet metal). 1/4' to 3/8" maybe a couple 1/2". Most are in the snow foil. Without resheating the front of the plow, what is a good way to fix it?? I thought it was just a couple holes, but noticing a few more.

I am thinking:
Paint it and leave them.
Cover holes with a good strength tape and paint over.
Patch with metal. A lot of small holes to mess with... 
Body filler??
Or???


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Might be able to weld the holes if they're small enough. After 30 years though I'd say you're due for an upgrade but thats just my .02


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a friend who resheeted an old Meyer with poly, just bolted it under the cutting edge and a piece of angle iron on top. It was cheap and easy, minimal handy man skills.


----------



## Brian Ski (Dec 21, 2009)

peteo1;2031512 said:


> Might be able to weld the holes if they're small enough. After 30 years though I'd say you're due for an upgrade but thats just my .02


Well, I will let you talk to the wife about that.... 

Bought it is 88, so I think I got my moneys worth out of it. Best thing I can say is it does deserve a coat of paint...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Is it the wife's plow?


----------



## Brian Ski (Dec 21, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2031550 said:


> Is it the wife's plow?


No, but she is next on the list for the kitchen cabinets. She thinks I have enough toys.


----------



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

Brian Ski -- Domestic bliss and tranquility is no small thing.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Nothing wrong with older plows. Mine is going on 37 years. Circa 1979 Diamond. Refurbed it once when I did the conversion to MM1. It also had some very very small pin holes. I just welded them up. The mold boards on these are a lot thicker way back when. The best way to properly fill those holes are to get the rotted holes round by using a small hole saw and cut it out. This gets you to fresh metal and then make a slug of the same thickness and proper diameter as the hole you made and weld it flush. Grind smooth and sand both sides and you are good to go. I use an different size annular cutters to make my slugs.
T.J.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Leave the holes in it. Paint it, sell it under the description "reconditioned". It's worked for others on here.


----------



## Brian Ski (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I ended up doing a JB weld. Came out pretty well. A friend gave me a can of Meyer plow paint. There wasn't much of it left. I read a thread about using safety yellow. WOW that is not even close. Meyer plow paint is about $45 a qt plus shipping. Maybe will see if I can match it locally.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Good luck with that.....


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

SnoFarmer;2035557 said:


> Good luck with that.....


My first thought was "that's gonna pop out."
I don't know how JB weld works but my guess is it won't flex like the steel does and will just crack off???


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Doughboy12;2035564 said:


> My first thought was "that's gonna pop out."
> I don't know how JB weld works but my guess is it won't flex like the steel does and will just crack off???


exactly...I was just trying to be positive, 
use a hot glue gun, that cold glue will never hold....

hot glue gun= welder


----------



## Brian Ski (Dec 21, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2035557 said:


> Good luck with that.....


These hole are not large, mostly pock marks. Will see what they do. Can't be any worse than what was there. Was thinking about painting over the holes anyhow. Not that they were nickel size.


----------



## olscout99 (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm into this late, but they make poly covers that slip behind the cutting edge and that screw and silicone to the metal plow blade. Paint the snot out of the metal blade with Rustoleum to keep it from rusting, and buy one of the poly covers and cover up the rust holes. It'll keep the snow from sticking too.


----------



## Brian Ski (Dec 21, 2009)

Better late than never. I got it taken care of. Almost all of the holes were in the snow foil. Mostly pitted rust. Sandblasting cleaned the plow and brought out the imperfections. JB took care of them. If a couple pop loose, that's fine, it is not like they are fist size holes. 

I tried the safety yellow paint. Eh looked bright yellow. Pretty bad to me. I took the lid off of an old can of Meyers plow paint. (When I found Meyers paint it was $45 a qt plus shipping ouch!) I took it down to Sherwin Williams. $22 a can for oil base tinted to match. I went in for a second can it it was on sale. $15? I got at least 4 good coats on it and it looks great. All ready to roll. 

Supposed to be 60s this weekend. So no snow yet. 

BTW Mill Creek?? Not to far away. I am towards Crumstown.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

olscout99;2054046 said:


> I'm into this late, but they make poly covers that slip behind the cutting edge and that screw and silicone to the metal plow blade. Paint the snot out of the metal blade with Rustoleum to keep it from rusting, and buy one of the poly covers and cover up the rust holes. It'll keep the snow from sticking too.


I have heard of this....can't remember where!


----------



## olscout99 (Dec 25, 2007)

I've seen them at Northern Tool. You can get red or yellow, here is the red.....http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200321800_200321800

For $50 it's a good investment to cover up a nasty looking blade, and being slick helps plowing too.


----------



## olscout99 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brian Ski;2054171 said:


> BTW Mill Creek?? Not to far away. I am towards Crumstown.


I'm at the West end of Johnson Rd., run Johnson Rd. and Crumstown Hwy. into South Bend most every day.


----------

